# Addin



## MonsieurAquilone

Hello, I was just wondering if Addin meant anything in Arabic, alternative spellings i assume: adeen, aden...?


----------



## cherine

Yes, it means religion.
Another alternatives for spellings are : al-din, al-deen, ad-din, ad-deen. In Arabic it's written like this الدين


----------



## MonsieurAquilone

Thank you very much.

That has helped me a lot!


----------



## cherine

You're most welcome


----------



## mansio

What is the difference between ad-dîn(u) and dîn(un) when written just like that without being part of a sentence?


----------



## cherine

I think it's like the difference between : religion and _the_ religion. Or, religion et _la_ religion.


----------



## MonsieurAquilone

i don't know.  I do not speak a word of arabic but i intend to learn a bit.  I was just wondering if aladdin from the cartoon movie meant anything. 'Al' is the, right? or of?


----------



## cherine

Yes, Aldain is the western pronounciation of Alaa' addin or Alaa'uddin which means highness or exhaltedness of the religion.
There's also the name Saladin, which in Arabic is Salah Ad-din or Salahu'ddin, and means piety or rightness of the religion.
P.S. These are just rough translations, not very accurate, I just tried to make the sens a little bit clearer.


----------



## MonsieurAquilone

Thank you again


----------



## mansio

Cherine

Ad-dîn(u) should be translated "the religion" but I think that in English it is impossible to say so. One can only say "religion". My question was more directed towards English. Or maybe I'm wrong after all.


----------



## ayed

mansio said:
			
		

> Cherine
> 
> Ad-dîn(u) should be translated "the religion" but I think that in English it is impossible to say so. One can only say "religion". My question was more directed towards English. Or maybe I'm wrong after all.


 
# Deen "religion"
# Dain"debt"


----------



## fayabundem

I think Ad-deen could also be translated by "faith"....


----------



## cherine

No, faith is "imaan" إيمان or الإيمان .


----------



## fayabundem

Actually I was thinking about a well-known touristic site in Lebanon named Beiteddin بيت الدين , the most widespread translation of which, in touristic guides and on guideposts, is "la maison de la Foi" or "the house of Faith". In my opinion, the meaning intended here is faith, not religion...
However, my dictionary does not mention this potential meaning of the word. So it must be some kind of regionalism or meddreshu .
Have you guys ever read "deen" used this way?


----------



## cherine

fayabundem said:
			
		

> Actually I was thinking about a well-known touristic site in Lebanon named Beiteddin بيت الدين ,


Hi,
I made a little correction to the Arabic words you put.
As for the translation, I think that it's better than saying "la maison de la religion" or "the house of religion". This may be due to the specificities of each language that make a word ok in a language and a bit strange in another.


----------



## elroy

Also consider that the word "faith" can be used ain English as a countable noun to mean "(a particular) belief, religion."

_He spoke about the Islamic faith to an audience of 200 people._
_According to the Jewish faith, is this behavior allowed?_

Nevertheless, in such a case I would have expected the English translation to have been "House of *the* Faith."  (The French "la Foi" can refer to both meanings.)


----------



## mansio

In French the Muslim faith means the Muslim religion, and the faith of a Muslim means the extent and intensity of his belief.
I think it is the same in English.


----------



## elroy

mansio said:
			
		

> In French the Muslim faith means the Muslim religion, and the faith of a Muslim means the extent and intensity of his belief.
> I think it is the same in English.


 
Yes, but "la foi" (on its own) can refer to the abstract concept of "faith."  In English there is no article.


----------



## mansio

Yes Elroy. That is what I was refering to in my post #10 about the article.


----------

